
Ask HN: Does the front page get too many anti-tech pieces on it? - elamje
The front page seems to have more and more regurgitated anti-big-tech articles month after month. I find myself occasionally reading the articles (which most of the time aren’t great, or really indicative of anything important), or reading the comments which rarely talk about anything but the same concerns- privacy, monopoly, worker rights, etc.<p>These posts rarely make it to the 500 or even 1000 karma mark (which tends to be news of significance for many users), but make just enough to get on the front page, and stay there for a long time.<p>I’m curious if anyone else is noticing, or, is tired of the pattern.
======
pwg
See:

How Hacker News ranking algorithm works

[https://medium.com/hacking-and-gonzo/how-hacker-news-
ranking...](https://medium.com/hacking-and-gonzo/how-hacker-news-ranking-
algorithm-works-1d9b0cf2c08d)

Posts get to the front page by being upvoted by users. The posts then decay
off the front page as time goes by. So the mix that is there is based upon
what users upvote.

Therefore, if you want differing content on the front page, then start
upvoting stuff sitting on the new page that you'd like to see on the front
page to help it get to the front page.

------
PaulHoule
No

